# Tioga Pass - Bike Only Weekend -- When?



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Any one know this year's schedule for Tioga pass opening to bikes only?

Past years it's been just for the week end before it opens to all traffic.

Saw 
THIS POST

Looks like the road up from Lee Vining is clear all the way to the park gate. But are bikes being allowed up?

I've been wanting to do the climb from Lee Vining for years. The ride in from the west would be my second choice.

Any one planning on riding this year?


----------



## YZ 343 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm planning a trip from Tioga pass to Groveland this June. I didn't know about the bicycle only deal.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I spoke with a ranger at Yosemite and he indicated that it is unlikely that the Tioga Pass Road will be open for bikes this weekend. They had intended to open it for bikes on Friday thru Sunday, but now they anticipate resuming the search for a small plane that went down in the area over the winter and don't want bikes interfering with search/emergency vehicles. So, there may not be any bike-only days this year, since the road is scheduled to open for the season in the next week or so. The ranger said to check back on Friday to find out for sure.


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for the update. That's a very interesting story.

Sorry to hear about the missing plane. Don't understand how some bikes on the road would interfere with the search.

Could you return and report when you know more?


----------



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

The road between Lee Vining and the park enterence opened on April 20th.

Just found that out today.

The Mono-logue



> As I passed the turnoff to Highway 120 west, Tioga Pass, on my way in to work this morning, the message on the lighted sign had changed to “Road closed 12 miles ahead.” That means the lower gate, which is three miles west of Highway 395, has been opened, allowing visitors to access the area around Tioga Pass.
> 
> The road is still closed at the entrance to Yosemite National Park, but we’ve recently heard from our Mono County Supervisors that Tioga Pass may open on May 11 instead of Memorial Day weekend, as we had heard recently!
> 
> With the lower gate open, the Tioga Pass area’s backcountry skiing, snowshoeing, and hiking opportunities are available. Visitors can also access Ellery Lake and Tioga Lake for next weekend’s fishing season opener. As always, watch for falling rocks, stay clear of any road crews still working, and be safe if you’re heading into the backcountry.


----------

